# Bilder 4 Free und Fonts 4 Free



## Atomisierer (1. Januar 2002)

Hi,

...hmmm, entweder stell ich mich zu dämlich an oder es existieren wirklich keine vergleichbaren Postings. Meine Suche war allerdings nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Also:
Für mein neustes Werk bin ich auf der Suche nach einigen neuen Fonts - kennt hier jemand einige URLs wo man Schriften downloaden kann?
Und wenn ich schon gerade dabei bin: Bilder Gallerien, wo ich mich mal an der "Verunstaltung" einiger Bilder üben kann - wer kennt dazu einige URLs?

mfg / thx im voraus


----------



## Firehawk (1. Januar 2002)

Hey... das kannste mir ned erzählen...
Zum Thema "Fonts" und "Samples" gibts hier genug Threads... 100pro!

Meine Font-Linksammlung ist zwar leider ins Nirvana verschwunden () aber http://www.fontz.de reicht für den Anfang.

Also einmal Suche nach "Fontz" / "Fonts"
Und einmal nach "Samples"


----------



## Atomisierer (1. Januar 2002)

ups...das mir aber jetzt peinlich...vielleicht ist weniger manchmal mehr...ich hab immer nach Sachen wie "Schriften Download" "Bilder Gallerien" etc. gesucht, kein Wunder, dass ich da nichts gefunden habe.

SORRY! *rotwerd* *schäm*


----------



## Chilli (1. Januar 2002)

*g*


----------

